
YouTuber Sued Over Stanley Kubrick Movies Analysis - JetSpiegel
https://torrentfreak.com/youtuber-sued-stanley-kubrick-movies-analysis-160606/#
======
psgbg
I have seen his work and he is amazing. I'm almost sure that this is a fair
use case and this is just bullying.

Too bad for him, I hope the best.

